# Morehead KY F BGSD Analise



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

*Mods says mix..If not remove thank you*


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

*Analise *
*Black Labrador Retriever, Shepherd [Mix]*

*Large







Young







Female







Dog *


Click to see
full size
   
 





Printer friendly 
Email a friend 
Enlarge photo 

*More About Analise*


This girl is as easy going as she is pretty. She is about 9 months old and in pen 5. She lets Melba even sit on her! I have a feeling she could be related to 2 pups in pen 1. They were all brought into pound together by owner. p> Dogs in the Rowan County K-9 Shelter receive their first dhppl vaccination (parvo/distemper) upon arrival at the pound. Rabies vaccine and spay/neuter surgery can be done for the $50 adoption fee. Please note rabies vaccine and surgeries are NOT done on site and dogs must be adopted before they receive rabies vaccine or surgery. 


Analise is up-to-date with routine shots. 

*My Contact Info*


STAR Saving the Animals of Rowan
Morehead, KY
Phone: Please use email

\


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

She's freaking gorgeous. Looks pure to me. I've seen many BGSDs with white markings.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

From the PF listing:



> 3/19: A rescue said they can take Annalise 3/27. Yea for her!


----------

